# 200sx SE-R turbo pics..



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

I just finished another 200sx SE-R. This one has a ballbearing GT series turbo. It's the GT28RS with a GT30 compressor upgrade. It's good for around 390whp at 20psi on an SR20. The upgrades to this car include:

Cryotreated SR20DET pistons
SR20DET rods
SR20DET head with porting done by Polk Performance 
1991 SR20DE intake cam
GTI-R manifold
GT28RS turbo and GT30 compressor with 9psi actuator
3" full exhaust and downpipe
Unorthodox Racing pulleys
SR20VE VVL oil pump
50lb MSD injectors
FI-R fuel rail
Walbro 255lph pump
Aeromotive FPR
HKS Type R BOV
Jim Wolf Technologys ECU 50lb 4 bar
Mustang Cobra MAF
ACT clutch/pp
Greddy Profec B
Greddy Turbo Timer
Autometer- EGT, boost, oil pressure
Cometic metal head gasket
Forge Motorsport FMIC
FI-R intercooler piping
Full polyurethane suspension and motor mount bushings
Ground Control coil overs and KYB struts
















I'm not very happy with this car.. 







Is this guy throwing up "gang signs"?















VVL oil pump..

We went through 2 attempts to rebuild his stock SR20DE motor.. However, we had an oil pressure issue with it after 2 attempts to build it. The second time we had it built, the entire thing was blueprinted... and we still had an oil pressure problem. So, we took the block out, and had it examined. It turns out.. there was a hairline crack in the block that was leading to an oil passage. When the block was cold... it would stay sealed.. But when the block would get warm.. it would expand and oil would leak from the crack into the oil pan. We determined that this has got to be caused from him overheating the engine earlier before he had brought it down to me. So, after a new block and high volume oil pump, it now makes well over 100psi of oil pressure anywhere over 3000rpm. Hell.. it made 25psi of pressure just on the starter..  Thanks to the guys over at Polk Performance for the blueprinting and head porting work. And thanks to my buddy Tom over in Cali for providing the VVL oil pump. 
Travis







side shot showing Apexi exhaust


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Thats sweet as shit. I read your post on sr20 forums too. That is a sweet car.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

are you the travis that has gained much lore in all the automobile forums as of late?

nice car BTW, 390 WHP is some series power.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the car isnt 390 whp, he said the turbo is GOOd to 390 whp


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

sickk carr :thumbup: why the intake cam of 91


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

also where are you located?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *the car isnt 390 whp, he said the turbo is GOOd to 390 whp *


woops misread that, thought he was gettin 390WHP at 20psi...



hes in florida, check the URL in his sig


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

The car can run 21 psi if it wanted to... So, I guess it could make 390whp. Guess we'll find out when it goes to the dyno.


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

Neil said:


> *are you the travis that has gained much lore in all the automobile forums as of late?*



I guess that's me... I have good and bad shit floating around all over the place. Seems people like to rag on me and blow things out of proportion when they don't even know what's going on. On the other hand.. I have a lot of friends and such that respect my work all over the net. But, regardless of what you might have heard.. I'm realy a nice guy. 
Travis


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

warneck said:


> *sickk carr :thumbup: why the intake cam of 91 *


The 91-94 intake cam has a more aggressive lobe profile, which makes more power. I believe it can make 5-7 whp more on a N/A SR20DE... and probably 15whp or so on a turbo car. It's hard to say. But this is a common swap for people with 95-99 SR20DE's
Travis


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *also where are you located? *


I'm located in Thibodaux, LA.. which is about 45 miles southwest of New Orleans, LA.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Great job bro... two thumbs up for it... :thumbup: :thumbup:.


----------



## sert (Jul 20, 2002)

what si the cost of such a project like this..say i want one..


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

thanx for the info thums up again


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

Erich's car has around 10 grand in it with everything he has done. Including suspension, engine work, turbo kit, etc... I'd say a bolt on kit like he has minus the engine work and suspension stuff would be around 4000-5000.00
Travis


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks good  and fast


----------



## dhan25 (Apr 11, 2003)

what kind of short shifter is that?


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

No matter what people say about you Bro I see clean work. If I were to go turbo you could prolly bet I go to someone like you!


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks man... I appreciate it.


----------

